# Cannot setup L2TP VPN on KDE 4

## davidshen84

Hi,

My DE is KDE 4, and I have just updated my system. I set up a L2TP/IPSec VPN but it cannot initiate the connection. Whenever I try to connect I got below error in my system log.

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 03 11:13:47 dell NetworkManager[291]: <warn> connection /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/3 failed to activate: (2) The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.l2tp' was not installed.
> 
> 

 

What package am I missing?

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2.10 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.14.4-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.14.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3210M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2
> ...

 

----------

## deefster

I dont see an l2tp plugin in the portage tree, but a little google searching turned up an overay 

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-misc/networkmanager-l2tp

No idea if it works, as I use openvpn myself.

Good luck

----------

